

How to Find a Co-Founder Success Story: LegCyte - dglidden
http://www.cofounderslab.com/find-a-co-founder/success-story-spotlight-legcyte/

======
skaviani
I was just with LegCyte, today - love seeing tech startups in DC tapping into
local problems like legislative efficiency.

